# we did it!!!



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Hi guys!

We made it! First big carp and soooo much fun! The picture sucks I will have a better one later. 
I know you will be loughing when you see we are taking it home, but are polish and we just had to try american carp! It was 29" and it will be for a dinner tonight, we will see.

I have a question - looks like Fish Ohio award is for 26" carp. So, to get it, is it only fill up the form and mail it? I could not fine any more specific info. It would be great to take this award home!

I saw losts of air bubless up ther in Alum, very easy to catch carp. By the way, we rated its weight for about 10-12 pounds, what do you think? It was hell lot of fun to get it out of the water without net.

One more thing - it was even more fun to instead of a catfish catching a big turtle. We could not believe our eyes. Sooooo much fun in one day!

Thanks for all your tips and help, we would never had that much fun if it was not for you.
Greg and friends (Gotard and Przemek).


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats, I guess are in order. I never knew Carp was a big table fare in Poland. I;ve always heard that you have to clear the mud vien out, is that true?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Greg,
Yes, carp (and bass) are easy  ! Please post how you prepare the carp. Turtle is good too! I made an excellent pot of turtle neck/backstrap stew last week.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

OK, I will take some pictures and post it. Gotard (the guy holding the fish (im in red looking at a topless girl (joking))) processed the fish yesterday, he said the scales were like armor. He took the meat, salted it, black epered it and put fresh onion (onioned it!) around it in the fridge for overnight. We will see tonight, I cannot wait!

And yes, carps in Poland are for xmass what the turkey is for you guys for Thanksgiving. A must! But we usually buy guys 2-3 pounds, I have no idea how will this monster be.

I know about the turtle now. My Chinesee friend told me today to bring him one next time we catch it. He said he will take good care of it. I do not think he ment he is looking for a pet 
Greg


----------



## fishinrudy (Mar 17, 2005)

Leck,

Did you spend some time at Case Western Reserve University in the Physiology/Biophysics Department. I remember there being a guy they called Leck in Szweda's lab and you look familiar.

Just Curious


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I promised to let you all know how was the carp. 
Well, it was edible. I will have pictures later. Smaller carps from farms are definitelly better, plus after eating bass couple of times you get spoiled. I think next big carp we catch we will relase it, maybe take another one if smaller. And cook it different way, with veggies and lots of herbs. We had tons of fun anyways last night. Gotard did excellent job.

Fishinrudy - no, it was not me! There is polish professor at the OSU in "fishology" department (ichthyology). His name is Dabrowski. I visited his lab before, lots of really interesting thinks going on there!

Greg


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Congratulations on the nice carp. All you have to do for the Fish Ohio award is simply fill out the form and send it in. The Columbus area is the best place to be in Ohio for carp. You've got the Scioto and Olentangy rivers ( I wouldn't eat anything from those rivers) plus Alum Creek, Griggs, O'Shaugnessy, and Hoover lakes.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats on your first American carp, trust me they get a lot bigger then that one over here. As for harvesting them, I have always heard 5 Lbs is the max they should be to harvest, some people even say 3 Lbs is the max. From what I hear they can get very strong tasting and even unsafe to eat after that weight. Rule of thumb would be to find clean water with an abundance of smaller carp, which Alum really is not, it is clean water but the carp there normally average at a higher weight then what you caught.

Now a body of water that could match the above and is nearby Central Ohio would be the Kokosing River Lake. There is a nice campground there and you can camp right on the water. Fish with corn and you should be able to get quite a few under 3 Lb carp. Kokosing river is very clean so I would assume the lake is as well. I am sure there are a few others as well, typically any lake that has had a huge carp kill off recently will become over run with smaller carp that will stunt in growth to smaller sizes. Good luck and release those larger fish so they can get even bigger, they are not too good to eat anyways  

Those big carp can be fun but one of the best times I have ever had carp fishing was on the Kokosing a few years ago. Spent an entire weekend and the average size fish was under 5 Lbs, still a blast and a really nice campground.

Kokosing Lake


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Miso Ohio: 

Thank you very very MUCH! We were just looking for a place to camp and could not decide, you are just helped us with this! I'm sure you are right about the weight, 3-5 pounds max.

Thanks again and I'm sure we will give it a try!
Greg


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Very interesting reading  THE CATKING !!!


----------

